# Missing part on rebuild



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

the bolt is broken but does not appear to attach to apron. It is an adjustment but not anywhere near gibs. The lathe is a Mysore Kirloska model is enterprise 1550.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 3, 2020)

Not sure if I'm following your description or if I'm in the same hemisphere using my lathe as example. I have these slider bars that bolt to the apron assembly & run under the lip of the bed as apron is traversing. Is that what you mean?


----------



## PeterT (Nov 3, 2020)

Or maybe related to the carriage lock bolt? (pink)


----------



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

The second one may be it. If you look at the large picture thr bolt hole is to the left of the bolt., the bolt came down from the top and you can see the slot that the wedge fit in.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

My carriage locks start on the neck hole beside the space for wedge.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

You can see the outline of the lock in the oil


----------



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

I circled it


----------



## PeterT (Nov 3, 2020)

Hard to say. Maybe your bolt hex head was on top of the carriage casting & threaded into a clamping shoe at some point & now the shoe is gone?

My stock one (shown in parts schematic) was not a great design. I made something a bit more beefy & positive. Here are some pics to give you ideas. If you have the machine knocked down that far you might consider doing a mod because a lock is a very useful feature.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 3, 2020)

That makes total sense, thanks.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 4, 2020)

Forgot to mention on my lathe, the hole in the apron casting was large, possibly M10. The threaded stud I selected was 1/4-20 because it worked well sizing wise relative to the top of the foot. So I turned a flanged bushing that ensured the stud was a nice slide fit & basically pulls straight up when the nut is tightened.


----------

